# Fish: 3, Red: 1 - Tuross, Moruya and Durras



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Great report Red. Definitely a "better man than me" effort.

Have to disagree about the shallow nursery areas though. Putting the politics aside, those areas can hold some very good fish - bream, whiting and flathead. I say target them while you can.


----------



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

I liked the report red


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Great report Red, you're right most sane southerners were tucked up inside :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Had a good laugh reading your exploits in the wind Red; up to this point I had thought only the politicians were different in the ACT, now know lunacy is a contagious thing for some anglers as well :lol:

Good on you for having a go though and getting a snack and a few laughs.

Re the kayak, loading, after a similar experience with loading my swing, if the launch area was wind affected I took an F clamp and temporarily put on the front bar to stop any slide, until I got my straps into position [now have a small 60mm upright on each bar permanently, which also stops sideways moving while travelling]


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

That's a great report Red, you'll won't forget in a hurry those CBE's (character building experiences).


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Great read Red - will have to target the area you caught your flattie(Durras)- will be done there over the school hols - can't wait.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Great report Red,

Sorry I could help but chuckle a little, I also got a bit lazy one day when handling a little snapper, out of knowhere it kicked hard and landed at the front of my yak looking me dead straight as soon as i lunged forward it was in the drink swimming away happily probably thinking "thanks... you dickhead" :lol:

Milt,


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Leigh... I had to laugh about the one...oops hang on, the THREE that got away!

Some days things just don't go according to plan....but then you get the day that does, and that's what makes all the waiting worthwhile!

Glad to see you're clocking up plenty opf hours in the yak in preperation for the warmer weather. You'll have scored plenty of fishing karma points by then , and hopefully will be rewarded with plenty of bigguns.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Durras eh? Nice one, have managed to secure regular holiday house down there on weekends if available ( mates family needs it used once every 6 weeks for insurance purposes, daughter had a baby and the parents of the property are based in Canberra and in paris for the next 6 months... or so im told anyway  )

Had a look at the lake from North Durras side and South Durras last time i was there and decided it would be a brilliant site to tak a yak, did i read that some areas are in the new drafting zone, or was that a case of 1 beers to many? lol

Must say the tide looked mega high when i was there, even engulfing a picnic table and the complete boat ramp ( if thats what you call it ), then i noticed it was closed through the mouth.

The creek near the soccer oval / skatepark have much tidle flow? I have been rock fishing pebbly and Muramarang for about 6 months with mixed results, i always prefer an estuary though...


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Hey Red: Sounds like good fun. Might have to try your area out in the better wx. My Son's lady lives in Moruya(sp?) and he will be going over there soon which will give me an EXCUSE to visit


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

A great read red :lol:

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWY1RCw4AAFNfgAASUOeQOo5iGko/7//gMAFiSoNTIBMFNojSMg0ZpDQ/Um0g1PQIFNGUA9Jo0aAGQGhgBpo0GmIAAAGQBBD271ISJ8vW3cncOjo5pNoJuYdbr9tX/FbIwme7o5byXELM1EWhMKDfInEK/h0JkFWbrSwJvxosrvNqi5NpifNb7jtGON1/Fxl4YcYcoQZXeH99W2T7PBkI9uvsrOx5lmQBP2UO/bwxwsYGKHL8/fl/VYPvT0OfkngKVWPEQstwMt5qhRF1KjvSo71UUSCD7abpN8lfjDFYDBRbAei1E/QX+9A6UeElFApTfHsytF4BJBgRgMEoGJCQBAhVI+cxhqObtApDgkKOR0M4VhlC6dEbGKByG2OvB7gVCNTg8pkkVIiYZDWxCwyh8ZoJKz6gLzaYkCu2q47ItZk27YHzG7KIOSJw8aqjz0hiAzQ5pqu8oSiXPnStlGeL9HVyS21dReMNgfUTa5WYppIlUyFtaZRB17ggfiEvCT5hfQGCU0AiSkdebbOzpaztyikv8XckU4UJCNUQsOA=


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Red and Paff another good spot for decent flatties is directly opposite the boat ramp - near the shoreline - 2 reliable sources that skindive there have informed me that there are some monster flatties that laze around in that area - but don't tell any one :wink: :wink: - and leave some for me


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Great repost Red.
Ive lost loads of good flattie thinking i can rod left them out of the water.
but i was land based then.


----------

